# put your "zoomies" to work ! lol ~~~



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

That was rather amazing to watch. I have never seen a dog doing work like that. He was so happy to be working, he looks so joyful. 

And I have to mention, it was great to listen to the gentleman speak, I love the cadence of a Scotsman's speech.

Paula


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> That was rather amazing to watch. I have never seen a dog doing work like that. He was so happy to be working, he looks so joyful.
> 
> And I have to mention, it was great to listen to the gentleman speak, I love the cadence of a Scotsman's speech.
> 
> Paula


Yes, beautiful ! 

And I envy you, living in one of the most beautiful places in the world ! Several years ago, I almost bought property in Gabarus, Cape Breton. I still keep an eye out, though fear, perhaps, I've been living in the South too long now.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Way cool. That little doggie could go!


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll try & remember to make you a video of Ruger, Wigeon, or Dagmar during the next pheasant season. That way you can see the poodle do what the poodle does. Quartering the field in close range to the gunner, locating scent (the closer the bird the faster the tail goes), flushing the game and retrieving the fall to hand. Quite beautiful to watch and they are so incredibly proud carrying their bird.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

DoeValley Poodles said:


> I'll try & remember to make you a video of Ruger, Wigeon, or Dagmar during the next pheasant season. That way you can see the poodle do what the poodle does. Quartering the field in close range to the gunner, locating scent (the closer the bird the faster the tail goes), flushing the game and retrieving the fall to hand. Quite beautiful to watch and they are so incredibly proud carrying their bird.


Thank You, that would be great ! I know very little about this type of hunting, though it does resemble, in some respects, the "bird field" situation in some Pointing Dog Trials (mostly for the versitile breeds).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow - it was almost like watching a comic book character. B. Pepper can leap over tall stone fences in a single bound and swim against a raging current. Do you think the guy is a little proud he has achieved field champion status? It was cute it was always field champion B. Pepper never just pepper. What a well trained, handsome dog.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Wow - it was almost like watching a comic book character. B. Pepper can leap over tall stone fences in a single bound and swim against a raging current. Do you think the guy is a little proud he has achieved field champion status? It was cute it was always field champion B. Pepper never just pepper. What a well trained, handsome dog.


lol, I'd say they are not shy about promoting their dog. If his performance actually resembles what is presented in the video, though, I'll admit, he's a pretty exciting little dog. Notice the number of Feild Trial Champions in his pedigree ? --- somewhat like tail-set, this ability has to be bred _for_ ...


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

*Reminder, lol ...*



DoeValley Poodles said:


> I'll try & remember to make you a video of Ruger, Wigeon, or Dagmar during the next pheasant season. That way you can see the poodle do what the poodle does. Quartering the field in close range to the gunner, locating scent (the closer the bird the faster the tail goes), flushing the game and retrieving the fall to hand. Quite beautiful to watch and they are so incredibly proud carrying their bird.


I hope I'm not too late ... don't know the bird hunting seasons there. But I _am _interested to see your dogs in action.

I turned Rain loose on No Name Key a few weeks ago. Of course, this is nothing like bird-hunting territory:_ very_ thick cover. But it looked like she just naturally ran a flushing dog pattern out in front. I could only see her when she crossed the fire trail in front of me; maybe a little wide ranging for actual hunting conditions ... but natural, & workable, I think.

I'm not going to hunt her, but it sure is interesting to see these abilities, which have probably been essentially unused for generations, brought to expression. _Very_ pleasing !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It sounds fun for you and Rain. Wish there was somewhere I could do that!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> It sounds fun for you and Rain. Wish there was somewhere I could do that!


Check with the Pointer people near where you live; find out where the field trial grounds are & where there are grounds for training field dogs. I enjoy very much watching Rain do _her_ thing, whatever it happens to be, as long as it can be done with relative safety.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

DoeValley Poodles said:


> I'll try & remember to make you a video of Ruger, Wigeon, or Dagmar during the next pheasant season. That way you can see the poodle do what the poodle does. Quartering the field in close range to the gunner, locating scent (the closer the bird the faster the tail goes), flushing the game and retrieving the fall to hand. Quite beautiful to watch and they are so incredibly proud carrying their bird.


I'm sure just about everyone on the forum would _love_ to see this. I know I would!


----------

